# Massive hybrid smoke / sous vide cook advice needed



## kumatae (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm planning to cook BBQ to about 30 homeless members of our community as well as 20 volunteers and could use a little bit of advice. It would be much easier if I had access to one of those crazy big smokers on a trailer but I only have a 26 inch weber kettle, 18in WSM and an offset smoker. Planning to do about 15 racks of spare ribs, 4 briskets and 8 pork shoulders along with your typical sides. I'm only planning to do about 4 shoulders and maybe 8 racks of ribs on the day of. I've had good success doing hybrid cooks of pre smoking and sous vide to finish it off so I plan to do most of the BBQ on the sous vide since I have access to many circulators.  

Question is, once I'm done cooking in the sous vide, I give it an ice bath and once chilled, refrigerate it, do I just leave the meat in the bag I cooked in with the juices? Or do I empty it out? And when I'm warming it up on the day of, do I use a new bag or warm it up as is? If there is space, I hope to warm some of the sous vide on the smoker. Any other advice would be more than welcome as this is my very first big cook. Plan to feed volunteers pulled pork sandwiches and a sampler plate for the homeless. Thank you!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 14, 2018)

I would do just as you say, leave it in the bag with the juices in the fridge, then reheat it in the SV in the same bag with the juices. I wouldn't leave it in the fridge more than about 3 days, before reheating it.
Al


----------



## dcecil (Jun 14, 2018)

thats a ton of food.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 14, 2018)

Kumatae, I commend you on your humanitarian effort. You are an example of the best of us.

George


----------

